# Which Flex Pipes to Buy - 2.8L 12Valve 1997 A4 Quattro



## Hayden202 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am trying to replace both flex pipes before the cats on my Audi A4 2.8L 12. The existing pipes are leaking quite a bit and I was not sure which replacements would be the best fit. 

I read over a lot of forum posts about this exact issue. I just wanted to get a second opinion on 2 things. 

1. What size is this pipe on the 12valve quattro? My guess was 50mm.

2. If thats the case, will this be my best bet: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30051149073...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_500wt_1038

3. Also, where could I get new collector gaskets for this car? I'm guessing ill be taking down the downpipe to make sure I get a good bead all around the new flex pipes.

Thanks!


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

*You missed this recent post of mine that will solve your problem:*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...leak-problem-needs-to-be-fixed-asap-*pictures


----------

